# Tampa bay



## makin moves

my pug getten a little taste


----------



## out-cast

Schweet feesh!! BTW nice copperhead, saw it last weekend.


----------



## james_bingham3

nice to see the reds are back , sounds like it was a good day


----------



## deerfly

wow, that is a biggun', very cool.


----------



## dcg222

I fish in tampa bay If ya don't mind me askin' where at's about were U guys fishin' you don't have to answer that if you don't want to some people wont but I got a few spots if you wanna trade ;D


----------



## makin moves

i fish the gandy bridge area and my big reds are usally from the terra verda area close to fort desoto.


----------

